# Anyone else do the shipping option that gives you $1 credit?



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone else has used this option? Do you get credited right away? Is there a limit to how much credit you can have when you do this? I'm considering trying it out. Seems like a great way to utilize my ebook and music-buying options.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I used it accidently on my last order, but it works great. I don't think there is a limit. I like to get my orders quickly, but there are those times when I'm not in a hurry. The credit is a nice option.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm assuming you mean the  option for Prime members to choose slow shipping and get a $1 credit for digital products?  Or is there something else I'm not aware of?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Claw,
It is a $1 digital credit if you don't use two shipping.  I have also seen a 5.99 Prime Pantry credit if you are ordering kitchen stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use it whenever it's offered, just about.  I've found the items get here almost as fast as they would anyway--3 days instead of two?  But I do live in a metropolitan area, which might help.

And the $1 gets credited as soon as the item is shipped, I think.  If not sooner.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What Betsy said.

I'm pretty sure I've made a good $10 or $15 since they started the program. I can only think of a handful of times where I needed to get sooner rather than later and had them do two day shipping.  

It works if you're sending a gift to someone, too.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Marie Long said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has used this option? Do you get credited right away? Is there a limit to how much credit you can have when you do this? I'm considering trying it out. Seems like a great way to utilize my ebook and music-buying options.


I have used it a few times. May I suggest you write down the expiration date for each of the $1 you get. You'll get an email for each individually. I just keep a list as I get them and then cross them off.

Since its currently digital items, the amount should show up in the promo section when you go to instant video for example. CLicing on redeem gift card or promo code gives a pop up. Before when it was just books, there was no way to see. But it still will not tell you the expiration dates.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I have used it a few times. May I suggest you write down the expiration date for each of the $1 you get. You'll get an email for each individually. I just keep a list as I get them and then cross them off.
> 
> Since its currently digital items, the amount should show up in the promo section when you go to instant video for example. CLicing on redeem gift card or promo code gives a pop up. Before when it was just books, there was no way to see. But it still will not tell you the expiration dates.


I don't worry about it . . . they last a few months . . . and I KNOW I'll buy a kindle book within the time frame.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I use it just about every time it's offered, unless I'm really in a hurry for my order.


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

Atunah said:


> I have used it a few times. May I suggest you write down the expiration date for each of the $1 you get. You'll get an email for each individually. I just keep a list as I get them and then cross them off.
> 
> Since its currently digital items, the amount should show up in the promo section when you go to instant video for example. CLicing on redeem gift card or promo code gives a pop up. Before when it was just books, there was no way to see. But it still will not tell you the expiration dates.


Wow, didn't know they had expiration dates. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I use it if I'm not in a hurry for an item. I've probably received a few free books with the credits. Definitely worth it for stuff that requires no hurry.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I opt for the no-rush shipping whenever possible to get the $1 credit.  I don't bother to track when they expire though - I buy too many books to think that the credits will expire before I can use them


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Ditto what everyone else has said.. use when when I'm not in a hurry and usually spend it within a day on books or mp3.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Is there a way to see how much digital credit you have somewhere?  I've looked but haven't found it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's no menu option for it within "Your Account." But their help system suggests going to this link and clicking on "Check your balance."
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?docId=1000811661#gc.

Um, Amazon, why not have a link in the Your Account menu that takes you there? Just a suggestion...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's no menu option for it within "Your Account." But their help system suggests going to this link and clicking on "Check your balance."
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?docId=1000811661#gc.
> 
> Um, Amazon, why not have a link in the Your Account menu that takes you there? Just a suggestion...
> ...


If you have a suggestion for Amazon, we strongly suggest you contact them about it . . . . since they may or may NOT monitor this forum.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you have a suggestion for Amazon, we strongly suggest you contact them about it . . . . since they may or may NOT monitor this forum.


 

Already done. My comment was rhetorical. Or poetic license. Or something.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks!  That's helpful.  

Although it's weird that they apply that credit to categories- I thought it would be available for any digital product.  My Kindle credit is $0 but my MP3 credit is $3... might never spend that.  Hmnn.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

MyraScott said:


> Thanks! That's helpful.
> 
> Although it's weird that they apply that credit to categories- I thought it would be available for any digital product. My Kindle credit is $0 but my MP3 credit is $3... might never spend that. Hmnn.


That credit will not show up in that field that says "kindle edition". I have no clue why, but its always been like this for me. I can only see that special credit on that link or in instant video.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

So, I've got a whoppin' $3.00 in mp3 credit. How do I use it? Can I apply it to a CD purchase or is it only good for online mp3 purchases?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> So, I've got a whoppin' $3.00 in mp3 credit. How do I use it? Can I apply it to a CD purchase or is it only good for online mp3 purchases?


It's for MP3s . . . . but if it's actually the credit for having taken the no-rush shipping, it's also good for books ore movie purchase/rentals. It will be applied automatically if you buy something to which it is applicable.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

"to which it is applicable." What is it applicable to? Specific books and/or tracks? How do I know which books/tracks it's applicable to? Does it tell me on the product page or does it surprise me when I checkout?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> "to which it is applicable." What is it applicable to? Specific books and/or tracks? How do I know which books/tracks it's applicable to? Does it tell me on the product page or does it surprise me when I checkout?


The $1 you get for using no rush shipping is good for anything digital . . . books, music, movies . . .


----------

